
Show HN: An open-source 2D multiplayer shooter game for browsers - halftheopposite
https://github.com/halftheopposite/tosios
======
halftheopposite
Hi everyone,

I started developing an open-source multiplayer game for the browser a few
months ago. It aims to be as simple as possible (in code and architecture) for
everyone to read, modify or host.

It uses React, TypeScript, NodeJS, PIXI, Colyseus and Docker (if you want to).

The project uses open-source software (for which I link licenses) and free
assets. The project itself is licensed with MIT.

\- You can check the sources here:
[https://github.com/halftheopposite/tosios](https://github.com/halftheopposite/tosios)

\- You can play it here: [https://tosios-demo.herokuapp.com](https://tosios-
demo.herokuapp.com)

Hope it makes you, your friends and colleagues happy!

NB: You can open a second tab to play against youself.

~~~
anhuin
Hey, cool little project! I’ve played with it a bit and its quite smooth. Do
you have any plans to add some bgm/sounds effects?

~~~
halftheopposite
Hey thanks! Yeah I've been looking at free sound assets for a moment, I will
add it to the incoming changelog, I had missed that one. Since I was
developing this game to play with my colleagues I really didn't needed much
sound, but will do that soon.

------
lyc0s
Just checked the code of the repo and it’s very clean, good job! Do you have
plans to implement an ECS pattern for handling game’s entities?

~~~
halftheopposite
Hi, I've thought about adding the Entity Component System, but for the number
of entities I have so far and the few inheritances it would be overkill. But
if I have more items/powerups/features I'll think about it. Moreover, using
simple classes makes it much more simple for beginner to start with. Thanks

